# What suburb to live in, with kids, nice, affordable and safe!?? Please Help!



## lilmizshav (Dec 11, 2012)

What suburb is the best place to live In the North of the River, Perth?

Myself, Husband and my 2 children aged 6 and 3 are moving over next year. we would like to rent first then buy a house. 

We are looking at a nice family friendly suburb, that is affordable and safe! and not far from beach or good schools. 

We were thinking Ellenbrook as the houses are nice and affordable, u get more for your money- However what is the suburb like? 

Also Bayswater? Is it any good there? I heard gang member live there? Can any one tell us your thoughts on those suburbs above or if you have any other suburbs you have in mind- Please shed some light. We eagerly  wait your responses.

Much appreciated.!!


----------



## chifin (Sep 30, 2011)

Ellenbrook is almost as far from the beach as you can get, but Yes you may get some cheaper houses? It's a fairly new area (popped up over last 10-15 years out of now where).

Bayswater is a mixed bag, as are most suburbs, but it has some nice older homes (cheaper) and river side homes (more expensive). 

As for gang-members I would imagine they live everywhere in suburbs across the whole of Perth? Overall, Perth's "gang" activity would have to be considered like the Boy Scouts compared to other world cities? It fairly minimal. 

The hard thing for Perth at the moment is high rents and high house prices. You're stuck either way. If you can share you will be able to save a little.

Good luck


----------

